# Uber's New Wait Time Policy



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Anyone else get this? I'm in Chicago. 
No way I'm waiting 7 minutes for a pax. Since Uber hasn't been paying for the first 2 minutes after arrival, I'm only waiting those 2 minutes from this point forward, then leaving. Uber knows that riders are waiting longer for drivers than ever before; now they're going to give them 7 MORE minutes after we arrive?? Good luck with that Uber and pax.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Illini said:


> Anyone else get this? I'm in Chicago.
> No way I'm waiting 7 minutes for a pax. Since Uber hasn't been paying for the first 2 minutes after arrival, I'm only waiting those 2 minutes from this point forward, then leaving. Uber knows that riders are waiting longer for drivers than ever before; now they're going to give them 7 MORE minutes after we arrive?? Good luck with that Uber and pax.
> 
> View attachment 604679


    

*Horrible change. Driver is already under compensated for wait time. Why do I want to wait 7 minutes for pax at $0.13/min. Contrast this to Taxis which charge $0.50 /min. Uber needs to raise the wait time rate if they want the driver to wait longer. Hell, I would love it if I got the Taxi waiting rates, pax can take as long as they want!!!!*

*Money talks and sh*t walks.

*


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

This will only increase shuffling.

It's as if they don't understand the thinking of a driver who gets irritated with PAX who make them wait.

The penalty needs to be placed on the PAX - the people who will pay more for making drivers wait.

They'll never make a driver wait ever again if the fee was like $5 per minute.

So, my comrades, you know what you must do. Punish the PAX that makes you wait.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow! 

They are basically saying the driver will be put on timeout for cancelling the ride. They dont even care to hide that info anymore!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uh oh; a market test. Hope it just stays there and fails.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Illini said:


> Since Uber hasn't been paying for the first 2 minutes after arrival, I'm only waiting those 2 minutes from this point forward,


If you're not waiting for cancel fee, and not interested in earnings per minute after the initial 2 minutes, why even wait the 2 minutes and just leave if not toes to the curb? 


Illini said:


> now they're going to give them 7 MORE minutes after we arrive?


It was 5 minutes before, and now 7.
Is that not 2 more minutes?



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why do I want to wait 7 minutes for pax at $0.13/min.


What is your per minute rate while on a ride, since wait rate is higher than ride rate? (in my market anyway)


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

you wanna see passanger with TTTC? charge them 1.00 a min.....


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If you're not waiting for cancel fee, and not interested in earnings per minute after the initial 2 minutes, why even wait the 2 minutes and just leave if not toes to the curb?
> 
> It was 5 minutes before, and now 7.
> Is that not 2 more minutes?


If I left every time the pax was not on the curb, I'd have about 1 ride per day. The vast majority of my riders come out between 0 - 2 minutes.

Re-read my post -- Uber is giving them 7 more minutes *after I arrive*. That's in addition to the minutes they're waiting after they order there ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> uh oh; a market test. Hope it just stays there and fails.



It is also in Denver and somewhere in the South, as well.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

there are tricks and ways of getting around this. Simply hide in a parking lot or if it's a heavily populated area, drive in circles until the timer runs out. Heck if you're ballsy you can park far and then walk to the area where the pax are supposed to be. Evading annoying pax becomes a science through experience.


7 minutes sucks but it's just an extra 60 seconds. But it's painful I agree


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Implemented in Minnesota a while back


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> there are tricks and ways of getting around this. Simply hide in a parking lot or if it's a heavily populated area, drive in circles until the timer runs out. Heck if you're ballsy you can park far and then walk to the area where the pax are supposed to be. Evading annoying pax becomes a science through experience.
> 
> 
> 7 minutes sucks but it's just an extra 60 seconds. But it's painful I agree


hiding until the timer runs out is still wasting that amount of your time. this is the part i don't understand about shuffling. you are waiting the same amount of time, just not picking up the pax


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> if you're ballsy you can park far and then walk to the area where the pax are supposed to be. Evading annoying pax becomes a science through experience.


Bicycle shuffling: When I do this, I put on my mask, a pair of GF's darker, larger and more gaudy sunglasses and a baseball cap that I pull down on my forehead. I sit at the entrance to Wally World (there is one up the street from me). I have the sound down. I sit on the bicycle and have my nose buried in the telephone, This is not an unusual site, here. In fact, there might be three other guys there who are sitting on a bicycle, wearing huge sunglasses and a mask and with hat on head, each with his nose buried in his telephone. The ping comes in, you accept, you "arrive", they come out of the Wally World, They look out in the street, do not see you. They might glance at you, but they go right past you , as you are part of the "scenery" or "background". They _ain't lookin' for nobody on no bicycle_, so they go right past you. If they call, you have the sound turned down, so it does not ring. You press "decline" when the call notification pops onto your screen and it dismisses it immediately. You go back to trolling whatever internet forum you are trolling, then bring up your Uber screen and check. If it is close to countdown, you wait out the time, cancel, then collect your fee. You then return to trolling whatever internet forum it was that you were trolling until the next ping arrives.

There is also the barstool shuffle. @New2This is an experienced expert at it.






MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> 7 minutes sucks but it's just an extra 60 seconds. But it's painful I agree


It actually is one hundred twenty seconds. It is more annoying when taken _in_ _toto_ than when you consider only the extra two minutes. I see more than a little passenger abuse of this in the future. Once more, Uber proves just how generous is it with our time.




Ted Fink said:


> hiding until the timer runs out is still wasting that amount of your time. this is the part i don't understand about shuffling. you are waiting the same amount of time, just not picking up the pax


You must do the arithmetic. I am in an urban market, whereas you are in a smaller market. You get a ping here in the Downtown. It takes you, say, four minutes to cover it. It takes the customer, say, two minutes to come out. It takes you, say, eight minutes to run it. In this market, a minimum can take you even twenty minutes to run. You have invested fourteen minutes to get your four bananas for the minimum. Instead, you take two minutes to cover. You wait five minutes as you shuffle. You cancel no-show. You have invested seven minutes to collect your four bananas. For the shuffle, you have invested half the time required actually to run the job and received the same four dollar return.

It actually has applications even in a small market. Grocery store customers in small markets have overstuffed carts. If it takes you five minutes to cover the ping, five more to get the customer out of the store and load the groceries, seven minutes to arrive at the dropoff address, three more to unload, you have invested twenty minutes for your three dollars seventy five. If you take five to cover and five to shuffle, you have invested ten minutes, half the time, for the same return; three dollars seventy five.

Apply this to a local round trip: a brew run, a 7-11 run or whatever. The bottom line is that you do not get paid for the return trip, as the whole thing is a minimum. You can invest twenty minutes in one of these even in a small market if you consider the time required to cover, wait at pickup, drive, wait at beer store, run back, do you closing bookwork. Shuffle him and for half the time invested, you get the same payoff.

POOL is where shuffling REALLY pays. If you cover one or two and shuffle two, on a short or mediocre trip, your payoff is better than what it would be on a cab meter for the same or similar trip. The two minute time limit on POOL makes it easy to shuffle in an urban market, especially Express POOL. If you know your city, and I know mine, you can guess the office building from which they are coming. You pull up katty korner, with the result that the passenger must cross twice. Usually, that lets the two minutes expire and buh-BYE!!!!!!!

Now, if F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* would pay us decent rates and treat us properly, we would not have to stoop to such dishonesty. As long as those two are going to steal from us and do everything that they can to hurt us and stop us from turning a profit, I am going to compensate so that I can turn a profit. Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls have no business telling me to play clean while everyone else plays dirty. As Churchill once put it, "Why should we have to act the gentleman, with all of its disadvantages while they act the scoundrel with all of its advantages?" (or words similar).


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> POOL is where shuffling REALLY pays.


The only good thing about Pool...











^^^^^^ done on bike.





















Zero miles driven extracting Uber's penance.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Let me guess, they didn't raise the cancellation fee did they? So if the rider doesn't show you are not beng compensated (however poorly) for the extra 2 minutes. Late Friday or Saturday night, there's no way this is going to wash. I'm driving to gross over $30 an hour not to spend 15 minutes getting a $4 cancellation fee.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Could of worked if the cancellation fee was higher like the previous post mentioned. If they start getting way more cancellations it'll change. All the ants are coming back though and that probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> Anyone else get this? I'm in Chicago.
> No way I'm waiting 7 minutes for a pax. Since Uber hasn't been paying for the first 2 minutes after arrival, I'm only waiting those 2 minutes from this point forward, then leaving. Uber knows that riders are waiting longer for drivers than ever before; now they're going to give them 7 MORE minutes after we arrive?? Good luck with that Uber and pax.
> 
> View attachment 604679


Post that on Facebook along with the crappy rate you get paid to wait. Then post a link here so we can all voice our opinions. Uber hates negative publicity. Heck in some markets I drive in, wait time is $0.0884 per minute or $5.304 per hour. So waiting that 7 minutes will get you 5 minutes paid or a whole $0.44.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Post that on Facebook along with the crappy rate you get paid to wait. Then post a link here so we can all voice our opinions. Uber hates negative publicity. Heck in some markets I drive in, wait time is $0.0884 per minute or $5.304 per hour. So waiting that 7 minutes will get you 5 minutes paid or a whole $0.44.


If only we had an Instagram Influencer here that could post it. 

What this change will actually do for me, is to cancel at 2 minutes, take the loss, and move on to the next rider. If I start taking a $$ hit, then I guess my time in the sun is over.
I am simply devasated lol.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Illini said:


> Re-read my post


LOL. Don't need to. I just thought it was funny.



Illini said:


> The vast majority of my riders come out between 0 - 2 minutes.


So because the vast minority may take 5 min vs 3 min after the initial 2, you (over)dramatically proclaim an overhaul to your whole pickup system? 



Illini said:


> Uber is giving them 7 more minutes *after I arrive*.


Uber is giving them 7 minutes after you arrive, not 7 "MORE" minutes as you continue to say.
Since it was 5 minutes previously, they are given 2 MORE minutes.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

"If there is surge in the area, you'll get paid a higher wait-time fee."

HOW MUCH HIGHER????

Also, is it still just $3.75 if after 7 minutes they don't show?

Make the extra surge wait pay high enough and the cancel fee high enough and I'll be on board with this.

In fact, clearly I'm dreaming here, but how about it looks at your $/hr from the previous week, including all promos, and pays you THAT to wait? I'd accept that


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Has it been determined yet if the 7 minute wait time applies to all markets? I haven't gotten anything from Uber yet.

You'd think, being such a benefit to drivers, they'd be anxious to spread the word..."Great News! Now you can earn an extra 22¢_ just for sitting in your car._"


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Has it been determined yet if the 7 minute wait time applies to all markets? I haven't gotten anything from Uber yet.
> 
> You'd think, being such a benefit to drivers, they'd be anxious to spread the word..."Great News! Now you can earn an extra 22¢_ just for sitting in your car._"


I’m in Chicago and I haven’t gotten anything from uber on the change. So it’s possible it’s some bs test thing with some drivers to see what happens.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

New guy65 said:


> I’m in Chicago and I haven’t gotten anything from uber on the change. So it’s possible it’s some bs test thing with some drivers to see what happens.


It was still 5 minutes in my area tonight. 2 cancellations, one with travel time, $11.50 total..
I still don't fully understand exactly when a cancel will be more than minimum. Travel & surge have something to do with it, or maybe just travel time, but I don't know the math.
Doesn't matter, I'm still cancelling at 5:00.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Schmanthony said:


> "If there is surge in the area, you'll get paid a higher wait-time fee."
> 
> HOW MUCH HIGHER????
> 
> ...


How about they pay you $100 per second when waiting huh? 

I'm just dreaming here.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Terrapin Bound said:


> It was still 5 minutes in my area tonight. 2 cancellations, one with travel time, $11.50 total..
> I still don't fully understand exactly when a cancel will be more than minimum. Travel & surge have something to do with it, or maybe just travel time, but I don't know the math.
> Doesn't matter, I'm still cancelling at 5:00.


Only reason why I waited 5 minutes is because I know I was going to get paid $3.75 for the extra 3 minutes I didnt want to be there waiting for pax (I always gave them the first 2 minutes because Im nice). But now, if they are not out within 2 minutes of me arriving, and I know I would have to wait an additional 5 minutes (2+5=7) for a crappy cancellation fee, I would just cancel and be on my way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Has it been determined yet if the 7 minute wait time applies to all markets?


It appears that F*ub*a*r* is rolling it out in markets gradually. There are a couple of markets out West and one in the South. One is Denver. I forget the other two. It just hit Philadelphia this afternoon.

What I will do now is go to the address. Send a message when I am two minutes from them to be outside. I will wait two minutes then leave. I might cancel, I might leave it on the screen and run Lyft until they do cancel.

This seven minutes is gong to cause problems. It is difficult enough to wait five in a downtown of a major city. Seven will be next to impossible. The police at the airports will not let you sit for seven minutes, either. This is typical of the myopic Rocket Scientists who work for F*ub*a*r.*

Both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* are very generous with _our _time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It appears that F*ub*a*r* is rolling it out in markets gradually. There are a couple of markets out West and one in the South. One is Denver. I forget the other two. It just hit Philadelphia this afternoon.
> 
> What I will do now is go to the address. Send a message when I am two minutes from them to be outside. I will wait two minutes then leave. I might cancel, I might leave it on the screen and run Lyft until they do cancel.
> 
> ...


They are paying surge wait time now too
Although it's much like pickup premium likely as
they no longer have the minutes broken down..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They are paying surge wait time now too


I did note that. Still, surge or no surge, the wait time is not enough.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't know why Uber couldn't have done something like this:


Passengers now get 7 minutes before driver can cancel and collect fee
First 2 minutes are still free
Next 5 minutes are charged at $1.00/min (regardless of surge)
Cancel fee remains $5 plus driver mileage after first 10 minutes of driving to pickup BUT always includes the wait time. So $10 if pickup was less than 10 minutes but the driver had to wait the full 7 minutes.

So from pax point of view, they pay a maximum of $5 for arriving late. OMG is that so terrible? It's not like they can't avoid it. Simply don't order the Uber until you're ready! It's your own damn fault if you can't do that.

Will paxes switch to Lyft because of these TOTALLY avoidable charges? Hell no... paxes that only use Uber will continue to only use Uber. Paxes who only use Lyft will continue to only use Lyft. Paxes who always go with whichever is cheaper will continue to go with whichever is cheaper. The only result will be more money for drivers, happier drivers, and MORE MONEY FOR UBER.

What a dumb-ass company.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I got one of the surge-pay wait times yesterday morning. It paid $0.48/min. The only indication you get of it is that the message during the wait changes to "charging passenger for surged wait time".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

So wrong, Uber; so very wrong. I never have to wait for pax. Presumptuous bastards.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

the fundamental problem is that customers are getting mad currently because the drivers are driving off at 5:01.

mostly because a no-show can easily pay more than a short.

the problem is that passengers know that tre drivers have to wait 5:00 minutes so the paxholes will screw around until 4:45 then come out. The really really disgruntled ones come out at 4:55 and then get mad because at 5:01 the driver leaves.

Some gigantic assholes will hide the last few seconds just because.

What Uber doesn’t realize is that extending this 2 minutes the passengers will just start taking 2 minutes longer once they realize they have 7 minutes instead of 5 minutes.

there will be just as many drivers leaving at 7:01 as there used to be leaving at 5:01.

This however is secondary to the main problem this is going to cause even more issues.

It’s going to further erode driver satisfaction (at least in my market where the driver only gets 8.6c a minute).

Anywhere without proper parking access customers are going to find that it’s even more likely if they arnt toes to the curb that the driver is going to be gone after 19 seconds.

So really…

go ahead and implement this in Orlando. Go ahead…. I’d love any increase in business to the taxis from pissing off more Uber drivers.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

why do they implement rule after rule that effects our ability to make money? BECAUSE THEY CAN


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> I don't know why Uber couldn't have done something like this:
> 
> 
> Passengers now get 7 minutes before driver can cancel and collect fee
> ...


Because for some reason you think Uber is interested in rewarding the driver and sticking it to the riders.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Because for some reason you think Uber is interested in rewarding the driver and sticking it to the riders.


I'm not say that at all. I'm just saying if they wanted to give passengers 7 minutes wait time there was a way to do it that would make drivers happy and make more money for Uber.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

I've just implemented my new "two and through" policy. I hated waiting the five minutes. PAXs would often come out just as the clock was expiring. But I would wait to see if I could get the cancellation fee. But waiting seven minutes in a seedy neighborhood??? That's plenty of time for some crazy sh** to happen. (Why is it you "almost" never have to wait in the nice neighborhoods.) Now, they've got two minutes and I'm outta there.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> I'm not say that at all. I'm just saying if they wanted to give passengers 7 minutes wait time there was a way to do it that would make drivers happy and make more money for Uber.


This is UBER falling into a classic 'INCENTIVE TRAP' - that is when you offer incentives (i.e. little extra cost to passenger for taking their sweet time to a ride they ordered) there will be the unintended consequences of bad pax behaviour, drivers shuffling, and then when you up the bar on this going from 5 to 7 minutes, then passengers will behave worse, and drivers will get more angry and deliver worse customer service. I agree, some good education: The first 3 minutes after arrival are FREE. $1 per minute after that to a maximum of $7. It is the proper incentive to have PAX ready to go prior to ordering a ride. And very few drivers will cancel if they are getting paid a $ per minute.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

After thinking about this for a few . . . this might be a new Uber Scam. Uber waves many cancellation fees to their frequent users. (but still pays the driver). They probably know most drivers aren't going to wait 7 minutes to take a 5 minute ride. So . . . now Uber won't have to eat the cancellation fees.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bevital said:


> now Uber won't have to eat the cancellation fees.


_Correctamundo! _Uber had been refunding them to the passengers and still paying the drivers upon passenger protest. As Uber has been hemorrhaging cash since Day One, it must stop every leak possible. This was one. That it was a leak stopped at the drivers' expense and to their detriment only made it more attractive to Uber.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* are very generous with _our _time.


This is almost unbelievable though. Honest drivers wait til 5:01 and cancel. There's nothing wrong with that. Well, now we have to wait an additional 2 minutes? That means less rides per day. Dara is so out of touch with reality. They should be given 3 minutes. That's 180 seconds to come out, or pay $5 cancellation fee and get another one.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It’s going to further erode driver satisfaction (at least in my market where the driver only gets 8.6c a minute).


Yeah, waiting 7 mins at Disney Springs is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Still 5 minutes here


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

June132017 said:


> They should be given 3 minutes.


They should not get even that, unless the driver is five blocks or less from them when he accepts the request. If the driver is more than five blocks, they have plenty of time to be toes to the kerb. They can see on their screen when a driver accepts the job. They can see his progress toward them., Unless the driver was five blocks or less from them when he accepted the ping, there is no excuse for their not being outside when the driver arrives.

The fair way to handle this would be:

If the driver is five blocks or less from the customer when he accepts the ping, the customer gets three minutes. If the customer cancels when the driver arrives, the customer pays and the driver receives a cancellation. If the customer cancels before the driver arrives, he does not have to pay.

If the driver is more than five blocks from the job, the customer must be outside. If he is not, the driver can leave and the customer pays a cancellation, which the driver receives. If the customer cancels after five minutes or when the driver is three blocks or less from the pickup address, regardless of time elapsed, the customer pays and the driver receives a cancellation.

This is not calling a taxicab by telephone where you have no idea when, or if, the cab is going to arrive. You can see where your ride is on this one. 

Of course, this will not happen, ever. If it helps the drivers or is fair to them, both Uber and Lyft are against it.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They should not get even that, unless the driver is five blocks or less from them when he accepts the request. If the driver is more than five blocks, they have plenty of time to be toes to the kerb. They can see on their screen when a driver accepts the job. They can see his progress toward them., Unless the driver was five blocks or less from them when he accepted the ping, there is no excuse for their not being outside when the driver arrives.
> 
> The fair way to handle this would be:
> 
> ...



peiole getting ready for work etc
Ties to curb lol
Keep dreaming especially in wjnter
Not gonna hsioen


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Saquan said:


> peiole getting ready for work etc
> Ties to curb lol
> Keep dreaming especially in wjnter
> Not gonna hsioen


Or if it's raining. You've got to give them a little extra time because of weather and maybe other rare circumstances. But still, no more than 1 minute. If they live in a hi-rise they can go to the lobby and order the ride from there.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

If it’s late night female is cieaning up shower then comes out


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Of course, this will not happen, ever.





Saquan said:


> Not gonna hsioen



...............already stated..................


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This will only increase shuffling.


Absolutely!!! F Uber and their arrogant paxholes. Unless it a well paying, long trip, I shuffle.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I remember back in the day when Uber gave pax 5 minutes free. Then they realised that many, many pax took full advantage of this. Normal protocol for me would be to arrive at the pax' residence, find somewhere to park up and then turn the engine off and browse the web / read an article etc for the 5 minutes until the pax arrived. There was no point in ditching the pax and not waiting because most pax made drivers wait.

Then Uber realised that with drivers doing 3 trips per hour and 5 minutes wasted each trip, that was 15 minutes every hour, or 25% of their driver fleet waiting curbside at any given time doing nothing and earning Uber $0. So they changed it to 2 minutes free wait and charged wait time after that. Things improved a lot and many pax were toes on curb at arrival or very soon after in order to save themselves a few cents.

But this wasn't enough. Uber should charge pax $1 per minute as soon as the car arrives, and split the revenue 80/20 driver/Uber. Pax ordered the car; they know it's coming and they should be ready. Not ready yet? Then don't order the car yet. Simple. $1 per minute would speed things up nicely. And for the make-you-waits who want to hold the car for themselves outside their residence while they finish getting ready, at 60 bucks per hour I'm happy to wait as long as they wish.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

My market is small enough that I get many repeat passengers. That includes a few repeat d.ckhead passengers who always make me wait. Some time ago I started contacting support and requesting not to be paired again with respectful passengers such as those who always make me wait. I have definitely weeded out a few of the worst repeat offenders.

This change hasn't hit my market yet thankfully.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Some time ago I started contacting support and requesting not to be paired again with respectful passengers such as those who always make me wait.


If you don't want to be pair ever again with a pax for any reason, just rate them 1 or 2 stars. No need to contact support.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> But this wasn't enough. Uber should charge pax $1 per minute as soon as the car arrives, and split the revenue 80/20 driver/Uber. Pax ordered the car; they know it's coming and they should be ready. Not ready yet? Then don't order the car yet. Simple.


It really is this simple! How are pax gonna react to the memo that now they get billed $1/min for wait time, show or no show? Well, they're not gonna like it of course. But are they gonna be pissed and not take Uber because of it? 99.9% of them I don't think so. $1/min doesn't sound like a lot. And they know it's on them and they have all the necessary info to be toes-to-curb, so they really have no reasonable grounds to be upset about it.

Also we should be paid for the wait time even for a true no-show. Of course, there needs to be some limit, maybe 5 minutes, so drivers don't abuse this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> If you don't want to be pair ever again with a pax for any reason, just rate them 1 or 2 stars. No need to contact support.


In this market, that works on Lyft, only. If you rate them three or less, you never see them again.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> If you don't want to be pair ever again with a pax for any reason, just rate them 1 or 2 stars. No need to contact support.


And if you want a retaliatory downvote, rate a pax 1 or 2.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

this is not in effect in my market


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Last night I had a pickup where the final 3 minute timer did not start until I had waited nearly 5 minutes. I thought maybe I had not hit the pin but I was right on it, and after about 5 minutes the timer started while I was sitting in the exact same spot. I would have canceled anyway but the pax called me and very politely explained the ride was for his girlfriend and she got off work at 8 and would I please please wait and not cancel etc etc. I guess I was feeling generous because I said OK. But that had nothing to do with the timer not starting, it just didn't start for 5 minutes and it was not a scheduled ride. No extra pennies were added for the wait time. Wtf?


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> And if you want a retaliatory downvote, rate a pax 1 or 2.


Unless your rating is already so low that you're getting warnings from Uber, a downvote has no effect on a driver's account or earnings.
It is the *passengers* who have to protect _*their*_ ratings, as the drivers will often reject or cancel requests from low-rated pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> the pax called me and very politely explained the ride was for his girlfriend and she got off work at 8 and would I please please wait and not cancel etc etc. I guess I was feeling generous because I said OK. But that had nothing to do with the timer not starting, it just didn't start for 5 minutes and it was not a scheduled ride. No extra pennies were added for the wait time



................and of course, ZERO tip was added, as well...........................


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ................and of course, ZERO tip was added, as well...........................


Of course not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I see that in your market, just as in mine, people who keep you waiting almost NEVER tip.




Cvillegordo said:


> Of course not.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> If you don't want to be pair ever again with a pax for any reason, just rate them 1 or 2 stars. No need to contact support.


I label this as 'Misinformation'


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I label this as 'Misinformation'


Your label would be accurate when it comes to Uber, although some people will insist that if you one star the customer, you do not get him again. Several drivers in this market as well as others have offered experience that gives lie to this assertion. Some posters have said that if you exchange one stars on Uber, you are never matched again. Others state that it requires an exchange of one stars plus at least one negative report from either rider or driver. I tend to doubt any of those statements when it comes to Uber. As I understand it, either you or the rider must specifically request that you never see each other again before Uber will do anything like that.

In this market, if you rate a Lyft customer three stars or less, you do not see him again.

I am not sure what happens in Nevada on this.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As I understand it, either you or the rider must specifically request that you never see each other again before Uber will do anything like that.


You don't necessarily need to "specifically request" to not be matched again.
If you report the rider as rude in the Ride Help section, Uber's response will include in part,
_"Your concerns about this rider have been noted and_* we’ll make sure you don’t get matched with them again."*

I do include a request to never match again, just to be sure, though.

I've given 5 stars to riders because they were very nice people, but asked to not be matched again, because the rides they request are not profitable or losers.
And I make sure when I report to Uber, that the rider was NOT rude (if that matters), and to not match again. 
Unfair? Maybe. But this is the system I was given to use.



Another Uber Driver said:


> In this market, if you rate a Lyft customer three stars or less, you do not see him again.
> 
> I am not sure what happens in Nevada on this.


Same. In NV and AZ. 
3 stars or less on Lyft is auto do not match again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I've given 5 stars to riders because they were very nice people, but asked to not be matched again, because the rides they request are not profitable or losers. And I make sure when I report to Uber, that the rider was NOT rude (if that matters), and to not match again.
> Unfair? Maybe. But this is the system I was given to use.


........not unfair at all. As you correctly observe, this is what you were given with which to work. You must make it pay, despite Uber's every effort to make it unprofitable for you. (and Lyft's, for that matter).

I did not know that you could request not to have a customer again on Uber when there was no negative report. Thank you for the update.




Taxi2Uber said:


> Same. In NV and AZ. 3 stars or less on Lyft is auto do not match again.


On Lyft, I give what I call the "prophylactic three stars". I do this if the customer is an acceptable rider, but, I do not want the trip again. Of course, if the customer is icky, I give one star. It takes something extraordinary or unusual to award two stars. Two stars is a coveted rating. With my three two stars, one on Uber Taxi and two on UberX, I am in rarified air.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't live in Chicago anymore but I can imagine, most places downtown, there's not really places at those pickups where you can just SIT for 7 mins. I mean, even here in Florida, downtown WPB is miniscule compared to Chicago and most places here, you better be outside ready to go because riding around the block once or twice is gonna be longer than the ride itself.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

"Sir you've been in front of this restaurant for _3 minutes_ already, you need to leave"


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

So, has everyone been cancelling at 2 minutes? How's that been working out?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> So, has everyone been cancelling at 2 minutes? How's that been working out?


I was doing it for a while on Lyft in response to its reducing the cancel fee from five to two dollars.. The only time that it had any effect is when the customer showed up before I could leave. Even then, I expect that my explanation had little effect on the customer. Most customers regard drivers as people of little consequence. You must be more careful on Lyft of cancel-after-accept, as it will be more hasty to de-activate over that.

It might have had more effect when I subsequently hauled a customer on whom another driver had cancelled. When the customer asks why, I have more of an opportunity to render a thorough explanation and respond to customer feedback to that explanation.

It might have more effect now, as wait times for rides are longer. People will not want to wait again after a driver cancels, so they might be sure to be out there lest they miss their ride.


----------

